# Wheel chair self defense



## hapkenkido (Mar 15, 2009)

This is a video of Bob Quinn working with Roy Day on his system called RoPo.



[yt]ZhJYw5EzJ10[/yt]


----------



## bobquinn (Mar 16, 2009)

My first time seeing the video. I exspecialy like the one when I tried to grab with my left hand and he jacked me. cool did'nt see that coming.


----------

